# 99441 to 99443



## jhack (Sep 16, 2008)

Can you please give me some resources with examples of when these codes can be billed. I have a Dr who bills these out when he fills a script for a pt. This seems a little excessive, and initiates lots of angry pt calls.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 16, 2008)

I attended an E/M workshop, conducted my McVey and Assoc, and this was their scenario.

Example: Patient's job demands she/he travels throughout the states. She/he develops an URI while in another state. This patient has been established with her PCP for sometime and he knows /his/her hx. Based on a phone conversation (recording beginning time and ending time) the PCP documents converstation, establishes plan and prescribes medication. This documentation is placed in her medical record and charged accordingly.

Now...this instructor stated that there should be a "profile" developed for those that could benefit from these services'. The patients that meet this profile would agree, ahead of time, to this type of service (when applicable) by signing an agreement (developed by the standards of your practice). As far as pricing, it was suggested that you charge, at minimum, a reasonable copay.


----------



## jhack (Sep 16, 2008)

thank you for that input


----------



## jhack (Sep 17, 2008)

Any other thoughts anyone?????


----------

